# Competition in Australia



## Leviticus (Apr 17, 2008)

Will there ever be a commpetition in Australia? It would be pretty cool, because theres people that average sub 20. Also NZ'ers would be able to go if they wanted if its in the east coast because there not too far away. Has there ever been a comp in Au?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 17, 2008)

There's never been a competition in Austrailia. However, with most "It would be cool if there was a competition in X", it comes down to someone actually stepping forward to organize it. You can have a 100 people who would like to have a competition, but never have one. You could also have one person who wants a competition, and if they organize it, it is held.

Most people shy away when they realize that it might take a bit of work, or a bit of money. But if you're able to do that, then go ahead and organize. Many people hear will answer questions if you need them answered.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 17, 2008)

Well i dont think im mature enough to hold a competition, considering im 16 and dont have a job


----------



## pjk (Apr 17, 2008)

That doesn't mean you can't hold one. Find more people around you who could perhaps help, preferably someone who has already been to a competition.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats the the thing theres no one around me who has been to a comp, and if it there were to be one in Au then it would most likley be on the east coast because no-one cubes near me.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 17, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Well i dont think im mature enough to hold a competition, considering im 16 and dont have a job



OK, so someone should organize a competition, just not you? There have been people who are 16 who organize competitions. As for the money, you don't have any? Do you buy anything? Of course, someone else should spend their money on a competition for you. 

Seriously, you're giving the same excuses everyone else gives. So if there's other Austrailians looking at this, can you at least state what you will provide them to help with a competition. Even if you don't organize one, would you be willing to pay $50 to help the organizer? Would you be willing to travel to the east coast? Are you going to scrambler/judge?

Or are you simply going to state that you would compete, and all the other ugly details of the competition should be handled by others?


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 17, 2008)

> OK, so someone should organize a competition, just not you?


If it were on the East coast, where if there were one then yes, although im quite skeptical about competitions now.


> There have been people who are 16 who organize competitions.


Really? Who?


> As for the money, you don't have any? Do you buy anything?


I do have money but not enough to buy whats needed for a comp, and yes i do buy things but generally with Christmas/Birthday money.


> Of course, someone else should spend their money on a competition for you.


Really? Sweet 


> Or are you simply going to state that you would compete, and all the other ugly details of the competition should be handled by others?


A lot of other people do.


----------



## cubekid (Apr 17, 2008)

Bryan said:


> As for the money, you don't have any? Do you buy anything?



if you were to ask me this when i was in high school, i would have said no, i don't buy anything. anything i got when i was in high school was provided by my parents. i never had any money that was really my own that i could spend on anything i wanted until college. they were also pretty against me cubing when i initially started. it took a few years for them to realize it wasn't a bad thing. this was also the case for most of my friends. if i wanted to host a cube competition in high school, i wouldn't have a way to fund it.

i hope you see what point i'm trying to make. lack of effort shouldn't be an excuse, but lack of money often is a good excuse.

anyway, just my $.02.

_edit:_ i'm not saying it's not possible to do it, just that sometimes there are real reasons why you can't do it.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Apr 17, 2008)

Sam Boyles is only 16 and he hosted the fourth biggest competition ever, the Princeton Open 2008.(According to Peter Greenwood)


----------



## Bryan (Apr 17, 2008)

Ethan Rosen and Scott Bedard have also organized competitions. 

cubekid, when I was in high school, before I got a job, I had money for birthdays and other occasions (no allowance, but I was able to build up savings and buy stuff I wanted). Once I was old enough to work, I was able to buy things I wanted faster, but still saved. When people say they have a lack of money, many times it seems like they're stating they don't want to spend their money for a purpose. For example, someone may blow $100 on an iPod or a Pyraminx Crystal, but also claim they have no money to run a competition.

If you don't have money, that just means you have to work harder to find sponsors. While it is a pain, it's still possible. So lack of money excuse then becomes a lack of effort excuse.


----------



## Dene (Apr 18, 2008)

On a side note, if there were a competition in Australia during the Christmas holidays I would do my best to be there and could help with scrambling and judging and whatever. I don't think it's a good idea to organise a competition if you've never been to one before though.


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 19, 2008)

You can check at worldcubeassociation.org
or I'm sure they have an E-mail address you can E-mail


----------



## povatix (Apr 20, 2008)

Where would you reckon will be the best city to hold it in?


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 20, 2008)

Either Sydney or Melbourne. But thats if there is one.


----------



## 36duong (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't think It will be an official Tournament because we don't have a Delegate. The WCA likes delegates to have attended a WCA comp, and sadly, overseas travel is expensive to say the least.

Do you remember Gareth White from Nerds FC Season 2? He left this comment on Speedcubing.com's old guest book

"Hello, my name is Gareth and I am a maths student of Sydney Uni. The Head of the School of Maths at our Uni is none other than Don Taylor (yes, the guy who wrote the book)! Every year, he gives a talk on Rubik's cubes. My times are around the 50 sec mark (using my own algorithms), while my friend Stewart Wilcox is around the 40 sec mark (using his own method/algorithms). He has actually found a general solution for any size and any dimension, but I'm not sure how easy it is to apply in practice. *It would be great if there was a national competition, but Australia is so large that it would be very hard to organise such a thing.*
Gareth White 
Sydney, NSW Australia - Wednesday, September 29, 2004 at 00:25:08 (PDT)"

Maybe if we had better communication organising a comp might be easy. A local cubers meeting in each city might be a good place to start....


----------



## Dene (Apr 22, 2008)

Well a delegate would have to come from overseas, that in itself would be a lot to expect, although one might be prepared to fly over for a holiday. A mational competition would be hard to roganise, but you at least need _something_. If you had a competition, the "Australian Open" would be the obvious option for the first ever one over there.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 22, 2008)

OMG that guy was crazy, lol. He could solve it in 14 seconds on the show, so hes probably really fast now. But yeh, Do you need a delegate to make the comp official?


----------



## 36duong (Apr 22, 2008)

@Dene
Check for roganise and mational 

@leviticus
The Regulations state that
"1a)	A competition must have the following officials: an organisation team (with one or more members), *a WCA delegate, a main judge per event, judges, scramblers and score takers."
So yes, you do need to have a delegate. Oh well, maybe eventually we might have a delegate.....

I would think a weekend in the Christmas holidays would be a good time, it would cater for Students, being a holiday, and for those working (and "working families"), being on a weekend.
Only problem is that Jetstar raises its prices dramatically, discouraging travel over long distances (for example Perth to Sydney)

Mr White had a meeting on April 11 on Puzzles (If your wondering, I did a search on the University of Sydney's page and it came up) which leads me to believe there is some kind of cubing activity going on away from all these forums.

All in all, a comp is quite far, but reachable for the meantime, I will just hide in a corner and dream.*


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 22, 2008)

hmm all of this talk of competitions in australia is great but as bryan and others said, it takes quite a lot of work to organise and you have to pay a fair bit of money for it. for me, a competition in australia would be a dream BUT for me, i dont really want to personally chase after it. its not one of those things i really want more than anything else and the $50 for example being spent on the organising i would much rather spend on cubes themselves. im only 14 so yeah, i couldnt really imagine organising and the truth is, if the competition was anywhere outside of Sydney, i probably wouldnt go.


----------



## 36duong (Apr 22, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> hmm all of this talk of competitions in australia is great but as bryan and others said, it takes quite a lot of work to organise and you have to pay a fair bit of money for it. for me, a competition in australia would be a dream BUT for me, i dont really want to personally chase after it. its not one of those things i really want more than anything else and the $50 for example being spent on the organising i would much rather spend on cubes themselves. im only 14 so yeah, i couldnt really imagine organising and the truth is, if the competition was anywhere outside of Sydney, i probably wouldnt go.



So Out of Sydney = Too far from the dark corner to hide from Yu Nakijima?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2008)

If you search the WCA database, there are actually 4 competitors from Australia. I know Jasmine and Peter live in the USA now, but what about the other two? Could either of them be made delegates? Joshua Li apparently competed in China, and competed in a bunch of events (with good results!) - he might not be a bad choice. I don't know either of them, but I was just hoping there might be an option there to help you get a delegate. Someone from the WCA might be willing to make either Joshua Li or Jessica Ellison a delegate, if they are interested - then you might not need to go overseas (if either of them actually live in Australia currently).

It looks like Joshua Li might be a member on here: http://www.speedsolving.com/member.php?u=620


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 23, 2008)

36duong said:


> ccchips296 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm all of this talk of competitions in australia is great but as bryan and others said, it takes quite a lot of work to organise and you have to pay a fair bit of money for it. for me, a competition in australia would be a dream BUT for me, i dont really want to personally chase after it. its not one of those things i really want more than anything else and the $50 for example being spent on the organising i would much rather spend on cubes themselves. im only 14 so yeah, i couldnt really imagine organising and the truth is, if the competition was anywhere outside of Sydney, i probably wouldnt go.
> ...




oh dont worry, i have several holes/dark corners stationed around the area


----------



## 36duong (Apr 23, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> If you search the WCA database, there are actually 4 competitors from Australia. I know Jasmine and Peter live in the USA now, but what about the other two? Could either of them be made delegates? Joshua Li apparently competed in China, and competed in a bunch of events (with good results!) - he might not be a bad choice. I don't know either of them, but I was just hoping there might be an option there to help you get a delegate. Someone from the WCA might be willing to make either Joshua Li or Jessica Ellison a delegate, if they are interested - then you might not need to go overseas (if either of them actually live in Australia currently).
> 
> It looks like Joshua Li might be a member on here: http://www.speedsolving.com/member.php?u=620



And I think Joshua Li might be in Hong Kong look here/URL]

Which Leaves Jessica Ellison. 

My teacher always jokes, "Where there's light, there's hope, keep breathing" and I think I will keep hoping for a comp.


----------



## jbrungar (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi, I and a group of cubers from NZ have been in contact with Ron and are currently organising a NZ competition.


----------



## Dene (Apr 23, 2008)

REALLY!!!! No way! Details, details!!! Will it be over the Christmas holidays? Oh please more details! Who will be the official delegate? Who are you? What's your average? Do you know other NZ cubers that are fast? Where will the competition be?

EDIT: Please answer all the questions


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 23, 2008)

what!!!!!!!! no way!!!!!!! omg thats so incredibly depressing. theres a competition pretty much in australia and i cant go cause its in new zealand ... hey, ever consider holding the competition in sydney instead *wink* *wink*


----------



## 36duong (Apr 24, 2008)

auhsoj said:


> Hi, I and a group of cubers from NZ have been in contact with Ron and are currently organising a NZ competition.



Who's going to be your delegate?? or is it going to be unofficial??


----------



## Dene (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh also, could you please add me to msn (if you use it)? I'm very happy to help out with the competition where possible. I have a stackmat timer also (if you need more) and can help with scrambling/judging and other things.

What events do you plan on holding? I assume 3x3x3. Are you doing One-Handed solving? Blindfolded? 4x4x4? 5x5x5? 2x2x2?


----------



## 36duong (Apr 25, 2008)

If I'm Lucky, maybe my parents would take me is there going to be magic?? The AuR for Magic is 2.78 with 3.00 average. I dream every night that I had the AuR for magic.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 25, 2008)

lol keep dreaming  jk jk... but u never know, there are probably lots of other people dying to find a comp to break some AuR  i for one do. i mean, theres the 3x3 record which is like 18 sec average which im sure i can beat (and the current holder can aswell) and others like 4x4 and bld (which hasnt actually been set) and others. if its in NZ though theres no way i can go


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 25, 2008)

How much to you average for 2x2/3x3/4x4/5x5/megaminx?


----------



## 36duong (Apr 25, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> lol keep dreaming  jk jk... but u never know, there are probably lots of other people dying to find a comp to break some AuR  i for one do. i mean, theres the 3x3 record which is like 18 sec average which im sure i can beat (and the current holder can aswell) and others like 4x4 and bld (which hasnt actually been set) and others. if its in NZ though theres no way i can go



awww, come on, don't divert attention away from it, homes are so damn expensive I really need a dark corner you know  

@Leviticus, look him up on The Sunday Contest 7 places above Mr.Garron

if your asking me, I suck at about everything except magic. If my best time for arnaud's comp this week was official, I would be Number 50 in the world. If my best time that I remember I have gotten was official, I would be level with Mr.Pochmann


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 25, 2008)

lol thats very nice of you 36duong, showing my rank compared to mr garrons ... but seriously, i think he is overall a much better cuber than me ... 

for leviticus. u may find this strange but i only have 2 cubes - a 3x3 and a 4x4.

3x3 single - 10.02
3x3 average - 13.86 (for sunday contest 16/3/08)

4x4 single - 1:04.87
4x4 average - 1:18.34

EDIT: oh yeah, leviticus, you can also look at me during this forums weekly competitions which i do now most of the time.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 25, 2008)

someone with theses times...must be Christopher Chan, am i right? Anywho i emailed you that time, saying your really fast


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 25, 2008)

lol yeah, i was flattered


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 25, 2008)

Haha yeh, with the comp in Australia, im talking to Josh Li about it and we will try and organise something after he's finfished his exams in Hong Kong.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 25, 2008)

oh, you're gonna try to organise something? lol all you guys are so old and mature. id help, but i dont think i can  good luck with that, tell me how it goes.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 25, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> oh, you're gonna try to organise something? lol all you guys are so old and mature. id help, but i dont think i can  good luck with that, tell me how it goes.





im not that old, im only 16. So you must be younger, i always thought you were around my age+


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 25, 2008)

lol im around no ones age but possibly lotsofsloths  every one seems 16+ in this forum. do you have an msn or something?


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 25, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> lol im around no ones age but possibly lotsofsloths  every one seems 16+ in this forum. do you have an msn or something?



leviticusUNDERSCOREreicheltAT hotmailDOTcom


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm still waiting for more information on the competition in New Zealand!! Come on, don't do this to me!!


----------



## jbrungar (Apr 26, 2008)

*NZ Comp*

ok, sorry guys, been busy and forgot to check back here. 
Well firstly, my names Joshua Brungar, im not very fast, 3x3: 43.58, 45.67 avg, havent timed 4x4, 5x5 or minx. 
Basicly my cross plus f2l sucks bad (aprox 30secs) so am working on that now, know all pll and 2 look oll + a few more.
I know 5 cubers up here, ones faster than me (pb 22.??, bout 30 avg) others around 1min mark.
At this stage we have a possible venue at University of Waikato,as that is where I and the cubers I know are studying, but of course, this could be changed. 
We have not got a delegate yet as we have not set when the comp is. Ron has said to ask delegates if any are willing to travel to nz, or maybe one going on holiday to nz. He also said if jasmine lee is willing to come, they could make her delegate. 
Basicly, to have a official comp we need to have at least 12 people there, and find a delegate. If we cant it will have to unofficial. 
The date will come down to when all the cubers are free and can be there. Events will also come down to what cubers can/want to do, as with a small 
amount of participants, there will be plenty of time to run more different events. 
We are looking for sponsors for it to help fund equipment, venue and prizes etc.

msn - aushojUNDERCOREjbATmsnDOTcom


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 26, 2008)

lol oh no... im sorry guys but if its in New Zealand, i definately cant go  you could consider doing it in australia possibly sydney  i mean, we have some fast cubers like leviticus (perth) and joshual li who is coming back in july to sydney. i got a bunch of people from my school who would consider it and ive seen heaps of kids everywhere who are just dying to join. not sure about NZ and the popularity of cubing there though... just consider it


----------



## joshuali (Apr 26, 2008)

haha if jasmine lee is to become a wca delegate...if would be great if they held the compeition in australia...


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 26, 2008)

yeah, i agree with joshua. it would be great in australia. even better, sydney


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2008)

Well it appears that this is going to happen at the University of Waikato, so if anyone can get there invite your friends! This is going to be great! (hopefully). And Mr. van Galen, I haven't forgotten my promise to you. But, have you forgotten yours?


----------



## Karthik (Apr 26, 2008)

I understand your excitement Dene.I went through the same adernaline rush when we finally had our first competition here(Which I had thought would never happen).
Good luck with the competition.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 26, 2008)

hmm its seems my negotiating tactics failed  oh well... good luck with the competition then dene. im sure one will come to australia eventually. whos going to be the delegate for it?


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2008)

Well it isn't as simple as just "coming to Australia". These guys are hosting it where they live, not in a random foreign place >.< (but I think you do understand that don't you?).

Like he said they're seeing if Jasmine Lee would like to come in which case they could make her a delegate. Personally I'm still hoping Tyson would like to take the time out to come to New Zealand  . But really anybody would be awesome! It'll be good to meet other keen enthusiasts! And afterwards I can look into becoming a delegate myself to make things easier.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 26, 2008)

lol lol yeah yeah. i knew it would never really happen  yeah, i would come, but my parents wont allow it  well, joshua li said he might be able to get toysrus to sponser us for a comp..........next year


----------



## Dene (Apr 26, 2008)

That would be really good. An Australian competition really needs to happen, you guys have a lot of good cubers.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 26, 2008)

hmm.... the only ones i know of are leviticus, joshua li, me (i had to say that ) and some people at my school (45sec +). is jasmine lee in australia?


----------



## malcolm (Apr 27, 2008)

At my school in New Zealand, we have around 10 cubers, most around 1-2min average, myself at 25-30s average. I'm not sure many would be able to go to Waikato though, what about holding the comp in Auckland? There are probably more cubers from other schools too.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 27, 2008)

like me! 
I think they are almost going to certainly hold it in waikato though.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

malcolm said:


> At my school in New Zealand, we have around 10 cubers, most around 1-2min average, myself at 25-30s average. I'm not sure many would be able to go to Waikato though, what about holding the comp in Auckland? There are probably more cubers from other schools too.



Yet again, as stated above, the guys are hosting it where they live for the convenience of themselves. It doesn't make sense to host it in unknown territory. Unfortunately, if you want one in Auckland you're going to have to host it yourself. Waikato is just nextdoor to Auckland anyway, it's only a quick drive! At least you don't have to travel across the whole country to get there!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 27, 2008)

Dene said:


> malcolm said:
> 
> 
> > At my school in New Zealand, we have around 10 cubers, most around 1-2min average, myself at 25-30s average. I'm not sure many would be able to go to Waikato though, what about holding the comp in Auckland? There are probably more cubers from other schools too.
> ...



lol. How many hours car drive away from it are you?


----------



## aznblur (Apr 27, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> hmm.... the only ones i know of are leviticus, joshua li, me (i had to say that ) and some people at my school (45sec +). is jasmine lee in australia?



Mee too!

There are a bunch of cubers at my school too, partly cause its James Ruse rofl.

But the fastest (after me of course) still hasn't had a sub 20 average.


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

It would be a 5 hour drive up to Picton, then about 7 hours to Waikato I guess.


----------



## 36duong (Apr 27, 2008)

aznblur said:


> ccchips296 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm.... the only ones i know of are leviticus, joshua li, me (i had to say that ) and some people at my school (45sec +). is jasmine lee in australia?
> ...



You got top 1% in the state in the Selective High Schools Exam??? I'd call that more impressive than a sub 3 Gigaminx solve.

Yes Jasmine Lee is in the UKhttp://peter.stillhq.com/cgi-bin/blosxom.cgi
Look at the top left hand corner of text

Toys R Us as a sponsor??? That may be a good Idea but i wonder the commitment of a Huge Trans National Corporation to a small sport.

Is anyone aware there is a Parallel thread to this on the WCA Forum??
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=384

Ok That's my random bunch of thoughts.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol im sry aznblur, i dont know your name and your times  i was just naming a couple right off the bat that i could think of  you go to james ruse????? lol thats something amazing in itself  im only a normo boy


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 27, 2008)

Whats "James Ruse" some private school that costs thousands to attend which the money would be better spent on cubes? Yeh i go there


----------



## aznblur (Apr 27, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Whats "James Ruse" some private school that costs thousands to attend which the money would be better spent on cubes? Yeh i go there



Nah, James Ruse is a government school, the smartest school in NSW. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Ruse_Agricultural_High_School


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 27, 2008)

lol smartest school in NSW grrrrr...... normo is the best at sports though


----------



## aznblur (Apr 27, 2008)

Rofl what year are you in ccchips296?

Year 11 sucks. Too much homework D:

lol.


If we have a competition, its going to be in the school holidays?

And is there any venue we can take over?


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 27, 2008)

I got into contact with Ron and he said Josh Li could be made delegate, but yeh it will most likely be in the school holidays, What year are you in? Speaking off homework im trying to do an essay now


----------



## aznblur (Apr 27, 2008)

Year 11. I have half-yearly exams next week.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 27, 2008)

aznblur said:


> Rofl what year are you in ccchips296?
> 
> Year 11 sucks. Too much homework D:
> 
> ...




yr 9, where homework is minimal


----------



## 36duong (Apr 27, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> aznblur said:
> 
> 
> > Rofl what year are you in ccchips296?
> ...



Lucky, There never is a period of comfortable amount of homework at My school, I'm being loaded up with all these stupid things. *Sigh* I have to go back to school tommorow, and there's Anzac Day Assembly, which we stuffed up last year. Someone clapped after the last post was played .

Venue Hmmmmm.... Maybe a school, or Toys R Us usually gives you a tiny bit of space. Enough for 3 solving station at minimum.

@Leviticus, my current cost bl**** $20,000 AUD a year, Sound like enough cubes??


----------



## Dene (Apr 27, 2008)

Agriculture? Boooooooooooooooring.

As for homework, who cares about it? Honestly, if you want to go to University, you'll find that things run completely differently to how they do at school. Just tell your teachers that you'r rather not


----------



## joshuali (Apr 28, 2008)

ｏｍｇ　ａｚｎｂｌｕｒ　ｕｒ　ｃｒａｚｙ　ａｔ　５ｘ５，　ｙｏｕ　ｇｏｔａ　ｔｅｌｌ　ｍｅ　ｈｏｗ　ｔｏ　ｍａｋｅ　ａ　ｇｏｏｄ　５ｘ５　ｓｐｅｅｄｃｕｂｅ．．．ｍｙ　ｒｕｂｉｋ＇ｓ５ｘ５　ｉｓ　ｔｏｏ　ｌｏｏｓｅ．．．ａｎｄ　ｌｏｌ．．．ｗｅ　ｃａｎ　ｓｔａｒｔ　ｍａｋｉｎｇ　ａ　ｃｒｅｗ　ｈａｈａｈａ．．．ｌｅｖｉ＇ｓ　ｇｏｏｄ　ａｔ　ｍｅｇａｍｉｎｘ　ａｚｎｂｌｕｒ　ａｔ　５ｘ５，　ｃｃｈｉｐｓ　ａｔ　３ｘ３．．．ｉ　ｔｈｉｎｋ　ｉ；ｌｌ　ｓｔｉｃｋ　ｔｏ　ＯＨ．．．．

ｂｔｗ　ａｚｎｂｌｕｒ．．．ｗｔｓ　ｕｒ　ｎａｍｅ？


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 28, 2008)

lol i dunno, i really think u are better than me at 3x3. ill stick to BLD


----------



## joshuali (Apr 28, 2008)

ｈａｈａ　ｂｕｔ　ｗｅ　ａｎ　ａｕｓ　ｃｒｅｗ　ｎｉｃｅｎｃｃｅ
ｊｏｈｎ　ｐｈｕｎｇ．．．ｗｈｅｒｅａｂｏｕｔｓ　ｉｎ　ＮＳＷ　ｄｏ　ｙｏｕ　ｌｉｖｅ．．．
ｃｈｒｉｓ．．．ｍａｙｂｅ　ｔｈｅ　ｔｗｏ　ｏｆ　ｙｏｕ　ｃａｎ　ｍｅｅｔ　ｕｐ


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 28, 2008)

it is possible, i mean we couldnt possibly live that far away


----------



## aznblur (Apr 28, 2008)

I live near Cabramatta. Like 5 minutes drive away.

What are you guy's msn's?

Mines the[dot]aznblur[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## joshuali (Apr 29, 2008)

10 minutes drive from chatswood if im in aus


----------



## TimMc (Apr 29, 2008)

Melbourne vs Sydney 

*Venue?*
A university would be an ideal place to hold the event. But you'd want to ensure that the general public is allowed to attend it, i.e. not limited to students.

*When?*
Holding it during the following months would mostly likely avoid clashes with high school and university exams:
- March
- April
- August
- September

The weekend should be the most suitable time too. Particularly Saturday afternoon as this would allow people to travel interstate easily, as apposed to trying to make it on a weekday night after school or work et cetera.

*Sponsor?*
- The venue owner
- Crown & Andrew
- Local puzzle shops

---

Just some thoughts 

Tim.


----------



## joshuali (Apr 29, 2008)

one question...does the delegate have to organise the compeition?


----------



## Dene (Apr 29, 2008)

Not at all, the delegate only has to attend.


----------



## popstar_dave (Apr 29, 2008)

If you're looking for ideas about venues and dates, then what about tying it in with other (somewhat) similar events that happen in Australia. One example that I tend to be reasonably heavily involved in is Juggling Conventions. There are a lot of jugglers who also cube, so I'm sure there'd be interest there. Also, both of the Australian juggling conventions are always looking for new events to get involved with to encourage a wider audience to see the Australian juggling scene. So far there's been quite a bit of collaborations between the jugglers and unicyclists/twirlers/yo-yo players/kendama players/diaboloists/etc. Plus, you'd already have a venue, audience, and an avenue for promotion without any work. 

As for dates - The Sydney Juggling Convention happens each year over the Anzac Day long weekend in January, and for the last few years it's been held in a large school hall in the inner-east. The Melbourne juggling convention only started last year, but it promises to be an annual event, and happens over a weekend (and the prior Friday) in September. 

If anyone's interested in setting up something through either of these sources, I'd be very willing to help. I can introduce you to the people that put these events together, and I'd also be willing to help get the event running. As for stackmats and times - I could lend one of them, too.

If anyone's interested - let me know.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2008)

Dene said:


> Not at all, the delegate only has to attend.


The delegate has some responsibilities - you should look in the official rules and read them. If you're a delegate, you're supposed to be intimately familiar with the rules. The responsibilities have increased with the new rules, too. But it is true that the organizer has more work to do than the delegate (you really don't have to do much preparation for the competition, other than knowing the rules), so please don't be scared off by it being too much work or responsibility. Read the rules and see if you're okay with doing everything a delegate is supposed to do. There's really nothing there that should scare you off.



popstar_dave said:


> If you're looking for ideas about venues and dates, then what about tying it in with other (somewhat) similar events that happen in Australia. One example that I tend to be reasonably heavily involved in is Juggling Conventions. There are a lot of jugglers who also cube, so I'm sure there'd be interest there. Also, both of the Australian juggling conventions are always looking for new events to get involved with to encourage a wider audience to see the Australian juggling scene. So far there's been quite a bit of collaborations between the jugglers and unicyclists/twirlers/yo-yo players/kendama players/diaboloists/etc. Plus, you'd already have a venue, audience, and an avenue for promotion without any work.
> 
> As for dates - The Sydney Juggling Convention happens each year over the Anzac Day long weekend in January, and for the last few years it's been held in a large school hall in the inner-east. The Melbourne juggling convention only started last year, but it promises to be an annual event, and happens over a weekend (and the prior Friday) in September.
> 
> ...



That would be just the coolest cubing competition ever! If you do that, we may have to plan to visit my wife's aunts who live in Australia.  (In honesty, I'm just kidding about that - it will be a while before we can afford five plane tickets to Australia.)


----------



## popstar_dave (May 2, 2008)

popstar_dave said:


> If anyone's interested in setting up something through either of these sources, I'd be very willing to help. I can introduce you to the people that put these events together, and I'd also be willing to help get the event running.



Is no one willing to take me up on this offer? That's a bit of a shame. I would have thought that with all the people wanting an Australian competition, somone would jump at an opportunity for a free venue, audience, publicity, and organisational help.

Oh well... the offer still stands.


----------



## 36duong (May 2, 2008)

For StackMats, maybe Speedstacks Australia could lend some, they are (based around the P.O. box) just south of Sydney. Postage would not be cheap for Electronics to anywhere in Australia. People are also looking for a sponsor, someone to pay for venue hire, it's good if you have a venue, bad if you can't afford it. Maybe Socrates might. They are back by Australian Geographic and they are "supposed" to sell "educational" toys


----------



## TimMc (May 2, 2008)

I somehow don't think Speedstacks Australia could lend some StackMat Timers...

S?crates and Australian Geographic kinda seem like franchises where no one store would benefit from helping out. I.e. It might increase some puzzle sales but not particularly at their stores.... x.x

Tim.


----------



## Bryan (May 2, 2008)

TimMc said:


> I somehow don't think Speedstacks Australia could lend some StackMat Timers...



Why not? Speedstacks lent some timers to me for the first MN Open. I just had to pay shipping. Besides, it's an opportunity for them to sell the timers to individuals.


----------



## Faz (May 15, 2008)

Hey guys, im based in australia and i was thinking about organising a comp.

How is the organisation for the competition going or is it not going ahead.
\
I would be happy to organise one but it would be in melbourne.


----------



## ccchips296 (May 15, 2008)

hmm that wouldnt be too bad, i mean i could probably get there. well, joshua li and leviticus were thinking about organising one in sydney but that wouldnt happen till atleast next year and its just an idea.


----------



## joshuali (Jun 30, 2008)

i think i can be a delegate if there is to be a comp in aus...but thats anytime after feburary when i come back to australia for good


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2008)

must...resist....urge.....to.....say............

I will be there!

(now make it happen please)


----------



## Faz (Jul 3, 2008)

joshuali said:


> i think i can be a delegate if there is to be a comp in aus...but thats anytime after feburary when i come back to australia for good





I'm really sorry for bumping an old thread, but planning is going well for a competition in either melbourne or sydney.

Leviticus and I have decided it would have to be December- Feburary next year.

I have asked speedstacks.com Australia if they can lend some equipment.

All we need to do is:

Find a delegate: JOSHUA!!!! Can you get on here more regularly. We need to discuss the tournament.

Get approval from the WCA: Easy enough.

Find a venue: Not too hard, i would say Monash University, they have a massive room.

Get sponsors and equipment: Equipment can be lended or bought from speedstacks australia and sponsors can be local shops

Find a date: December to february next year.



Responding to ccchips about him being too young, well guess what!

Im only 12. 

EDIT: Arnaud!!! Can you make it?


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 3, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> joshuali said:
> 
> 
> > i think i can be a delegate if there is to be a comp in aus...but thats anytime after feburary when i come back to australia for good
> ...



It will need to be in February, im not sure about the city, either Melbourne or Sydney. I don't live on the east coast so i dont know exactly where it could be held, but that uni sounds good.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, I can (and will) make it unless it is at the same time as Twents Open. Maybe I should talk to the WCA about becoming a delegate. I think I would qualify


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2008)

auhsoj said:


> Hi, I and a group of cubers from NZ have been in contact with Ron and are currently organising a NZ competition.





auhsoj said:


> ok, sorry guys, been busy and forgot to check back here.
> Well firstly, my names Joshua Brungar, im not very fast, 3x3: 43.58, 45.67 avg, havent timed 4x4, 5x5 or minx.
> Basicly my cross plus f2l sucks bad (aprox 30secs) so am working on that now, know all pll and 2 look oll + a few more.
> I know 5 cubers up here, ones faster than me (pb 22.??, bout 30 avg) others around 1min mark.
> ...






Dene said:


> Well it appears that this is going to happen at the University of Waikato, so if anyone can get there invite your friends! This is going to be great! (hopefully). And Mr. van Galen, I haven't forgotten my promise to you. But, have you forgotten yours?



I'm going to assume you overlooked this Mr. van Galen.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Yes, I can (and will) make it unless it is at the same time as Twents Open. Maybe I should talk to the WCA about becoming a delegate. I think I would qualify



Arnaud, can you become a delegate?

I will email Ron and ask him.

I pretty much have the date confirmed, but i need to check with other cubers.
i think a good date will be feb 7th or feb 14th

*EDIT: IMPORTANT! IT IS DEFINITELY GOING TO BE IN MELBOURNE.*


----------



## keyan (Jul 4, 2008)

Joshua Li has already been approved as a delegate for Australia.


----------



## Faz (Jul 4, 2008)

really? ^^
How do you know?
It doesn't have him listed on the WCA

Unrelated: Keyan, can you make it?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 4, 2008)

Dene said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Well it appears that this is going to happen at the University of Waikato, so if anyone can get there invite your friends! This is going to be great! (hopefully). And Mr. van Galen, I haven't forgotten my promise to you. But, have you forgotten yours?
> ...


Yes, I overlooked this. I will bring a camera so Shelley (and the rest of us) can see. Thanks for reminding me 

But I don't understand what promise you mean by "yours".


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2008)

Ah the links don't work anymore. Grrr.
I take posts 66-70 to be your promise  .


----------



## joshuali (Jul 5, 2008)

keyan said:


> Joshua Li has already been approved as a delegate for Australia.



i did?
haha


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 5, 2008)

keyan said:


> Joshua Li has already been approved as a delegate for Australia.



Heh, "keyan".


----------



## Faz (Jul 5, 2008)

Is that real josh?


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 5, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> Is that real josh?



:L If by real Josh you mean Joshua Li, then yes it is him.


----------



## Faz (Jul 6, 2008)

I meant, is he a real delegate?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 6, 2008)

fazrulz said:


> I meant, is he a real delegate?



He will be in some time when the Australian competition you're organizing becomes closer to reality.


----------



## Faz (Jul 7, 2008)

so, i can go ahead organising it without him becoming a delegate?


----------



## Todd (Jul 7, 2008)

Might be a good idea, no point having a delegate and no competitions.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

Dene said:


> Ah the links don't work anymore. Grrr.
> I take posts 66-70 to be your promise  .


I see no promise in those posts other than me searching for cheap tickets


----------



## Dene (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh you pooey. Can't we get with the smilies??


----------

